# Zu wennig fps?



## Feloxx (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo habe auf dieser Seite Technik-Check: Guild Wars 2 im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de
Gesehen das man mit einer HD5850 gw2 alles Max flüssig spielen kann.
Nun habe ich einen i5 2500 und eine Gigabye hd7870oc und bekomme meist nur 40-45 fps, wie ist das möglich?

freue mich auf eure antworten.


----------



## target2804 (29. Oktober 2012)

Threaded Optimierung ausschalten, dann geht's^^


----------



## Feloxx (29. Oktober 2012)

ok hat sich schon erledigt, habe gerade das hier gefunden http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...d-wars-2-hat-low-fps-trotz-gutem-rechner.html


----------



## Feloxx (29. Oktober 2012)

was ist threaded Optimirung (dumme frage vielleicht) :9


----------



## target2804 (29. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal in den treibereinstellungen nach, da ist ein Eintrag.


----------



## Feloxx (29. Oktober 2012)

ich danke dir aber ich finde im ccc leider keinen eintrag


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hab teilweise sogar Bildfehler und Abstürze. Kumpel von mir auch. Alle anderen Spiele laufen 1a Scheint noch GW oder die Treiber zu sein.


----------



## Feloxx (30. Oktober 2012)

ok vielen dank ...also müssen die da noch wohl ein up nachliefern:9


----------

